# My Doctor Said He Wont Do It..



## Andypanda6570

When I visited my Gynecologist I asked him if I did get pregnant I would want CVS testing since they say Ava died most likely due to a chromosomal abnormality. He said absolutely not :shrug::shrug::shrug: I thought that would have been the first thing he wanted to do for me, this way if there is a problem I would know at a very early stage instead of waiting 17 weeks for amnio . He said Andrea the risks are to high for a miscarriage :shrug::shrug::shrug: I said and my risks are high at 41 and even higher for another heartbreak :cry::cry: He just said I would be fine and he would not do CVS on me, he was adamant. 
I just don't think I could get pregnant and then wait till 17 weeks for amnio, I can't go through any more pain, I just can't. I just don't understand why he wont do the CVS testing for me. has anyone else been through this?

Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I think it's because the risks outweigh the statistics of a 41 year old woman for problems -- e.g. the risk of mc with cvs is about 1/100 and at 41, the overall risk of another chromosonal abnormality is 1/119 for downs and over that for others is slightly better, around 1/200 (I think); my risk at 43/44 was 1/40 for downs, but after the bloods/NT went to 1/162 and we decided not to do the cvs (nor the amnio later, either)....

you could get it done privately elsewhere, tho?

best wishes xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> I think it's because the risks outweigh the statistics of a 41 year old woman for problems -- e.g. the risk of mc with cvs is about 1/100 and at 41, the overall risk of another chromosonal abnormality is 1/119 for downs and over that for others is slightly better, around 1/200 (I think); my risk at 43/44 was 1/40 for downs, but after the bloods/NT went to 1/162 and we decided not to do the cvs (nor the amnio later, either)....
> 
> you could get it done privately elsewhere, tho?
> 
> best wishes xxxx

Thanks for explaining it to me, Pamela. :hugs: I just don't know what i would do. I could probably have it done privately, but maybe the risk is so great for me that is why he is so adamant ? I just feel that I would want to know earlier, but then what if I have it and it does cause a miscarriage? OMG I am so confused, my doctor just refuses :cry: xoxoxoxo


----------



## Garnet

Well SK said if your bloods and the NT scan comes back with higher risk then I'd pursue the CVS. I waited until 16weeks before it was determined that my baby had T18 and if I get pregnant again and my bloods come back with higher risk then I'm definately getting a CVS...


----------



## deafgal

Most Ob/gyn are not trained to do this, anyhow. You have to see a specialist for this. He may not want to do it but most ob/gyn I know would encourage CVS (and always made it clear that it is safe) . I don't know your history, though.


----------



## Miss Mitch

Are you going to try again andrea? xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am thinking about it, but I am scared. I can't go through another loss at 20 weeks, I want the CVS done early to make sure things are ok, my doc just said he wont do it. I don't know what I am going to do, i am more confused NOW than ever :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am thinking about it, but I am scared. I can't go through another loss at 20 weeks, I want the CVS done early to make sure things are ok, my doc just said he wont do it. I don't know what I am going to do, i am more confused NOW than ever :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: I feel exactly the same hun, absolutely petrified. But, just think....If all the angel mummies didn't push past this fear, there would be no rainbows at the end! And we all want a rainbow, we just have to get through the storm xxxxxxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

Just a thought, tho -- Andrea -- could you have the bloods/Nuchal fold test at 12wks to see the risk level, e.g. like mine above decreased afterwards, then do a CVS at 12wks (it's a little bit safer at 12wks than 10wks, I read)....and I'm sure that in NYC proper, you could get a very skilled specialist (if I remember you're close-ish to the city?)....

Please take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Garnet

Yes a regular OB doesn't perform CVS or Amino test. A Perinatologist does that! They are trained and are specialized in perinatal medicine. Most OB can do the NT testing (blood) to determine whether you are high risk then refer you to Perinatologist to do further testing. I had two children over the age of 35 and was sent to a specialist for scans and NT testing. I've only had one Amnio done with my last pregnancy at 16weeks by a Perinatologist.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Garnet said:


> Yes a regular OB doesn't perform CVS or Amino test. A Perinatologist does that! They are trained and are specialized in perinatal medicine. Most OB can do the NT testing (blood) to determine whether you are high risk then refer you to Perinatologist to do further testing. I had two children over the age of 35 and was sent to a specialist for scans and NT testing. I've only had one Amnio done with my last pregnancy at 16weeks by a Perinatologist.

I know I have to be referred to a specialist, but my doctor wont do it. He says the risk is to high for miscarriage. 

Pamela, I am thinking now if I ask him about the Nuchal and if that comes back as high risk if then he would consider CVS? I forgot about that..
Thanks again everyone... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am thinking about it, but I am scared. I can't go through another loss at 20 weeks, I want the CVS done early to make sure things are ok, my doc just said he wont do it. I don't know what I am going to do, i am more confused NOW than ever :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I agree with your Dr, the chances of this happening again is very low. Now how would u feel if you had the test and it caused u to MC and the test actually came back clear? You would never forgive yourself and your Dr wouldn't forgive himself for ordering the test.
He knows what u have been through and I don't think he wants to due anything that could cause harm or complications.
I imagine the weeks leading to ur amnio will be very worrying and stressful but u will get through it, infact babe I think u will worry until your holding your baby safely in your arms.
Now, how is the baby making going? Are u seriously trying now? Is ur Dr going to put u on anything to help increase your chances of it happening sooner? Come on babe you need to get at it :)
Love you xxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I think that only if it comes back as very high. e.g. 1/5 of a possible disorder, then he would refer you, but I do agree with bek74; I had a mc (not as far along as you) and my GP/ob-gyn both considered my next pregnancy as a brand new one, and as you know, I was worried throughout the pregnancy, but thankfully, Finn was/is perfect. 

Take it one step at a time and hopefully, your next pregnancy will be soon and then, you can 'worry'!. 

best wishes xxxx

Pamela


----------



## DueSeptember

*All they did was do an ultrasound and blood test for me...thats high risk?*


----------



## collie_crazy

I agree with the others - I wouldnt worry too much about the doctor refusing to do a CVS for now. As you know with Emily I had to have a CVS (which was 'successful' and did not cause a m/c) but with this pregnancy I did not have one. I had all the scans etc and only if they had shown any markers would I have had the CVS carried out. So when you get pregnant (notice I say when!) just wait and see what the scan and bloodwork shows :hugs: 

I know you are worried because of your age and because they said Ava may have had a chromosome disorder but most of the chromosome disorders are 'flukes' and the chances of them reoccuring in another pregnancy are so so low.


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> When I visited my Gynecologist I asked him if I did get pregnant I would want CVS testing since they say Ava died most likely due to a chromosomal abnormality. He said absolutely not :shrug::shrug::shrug: I thought that would have been the first thing he wanted to do for me, this way if there is a problem I would know at a very early stage instead of waiting 17 weeks for amnio . He said Andrea the risks are to high for a miscarriage :shrug::shrug::shrug: I said and my risks are high at 41 and even higher for another heartbreak :cry::cry: He just said I would be fine and he would not do CVS on me, he was adamant.
> I just don't think I could get pregnant and then wait till 17 weeks for amnio, I can't go through any more pain, I just can't. I just don't understand why he wont do the CVS testing for me. has anyone else been through this?
> 
> Thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi andrea, how are you?

I don`t usually look at the new threads but have today and saw yours!

I know we can get an amnio done over here, but i think that is about 16 weeks.

However, I had Nuchal scans with my 2 last pregnancies.

My local hospital do Nuchals now free on the NHS but the detection rate is only about 85% for downs and they only do basic testing and you have to wait 3 weeks for the results!

i therefore paid for a private nuchal scan with offers a 97% detection rate, more thorough testing and reuslts there and then.

With both of the scan i had, for my little boy, when 38 and the one i just lost, at 40. I was obviously high risk for both when i walked through the door with something like 1 in 100 chance of downs. Once the scan had been carried out and everything, including bloods etc taken into account i was 1 in 2500 (the lowest risk their nachine could do) with a aternal age of a 15 year old!

Although not 100% accurate , i was happy with the results and chose not to have any further testing carried out.

i lost the latest one, cause unknown, but my little boy was born healhy in May 2010.

i know it is always a risk at our age, but i think the doctor does have your best interest at heart, the risks of the test far out weigh the risks of having DS. Like someone else says, can you have a nuchal test?

i am still waiting to see if we are going to TTC again, i have an appoinment now with a professor who is an expert on miscarriage and helping people to have babies (however she specialises in recurrent miscarriages, which at the moment i don`t come under that)

however i sent her an email and quickly explained my PG history, she advised to keep trying and she would expalin everything when i go to see her.

Told DH this, but i think he still wants to wait to see her before decifding, appoinment is 5 weeks away and then we will have to wait for results. I am just so fed up with the waiting and not knowing it is doing my head in!:hugs:


----------

